# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 52)



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2019)

*What kind of woodworking tools did you ask Santa for? 
And for later in the week, Did you get everything on your list?



I appreciate all of you in a big way and I have looked forward to seeing this site virtually every day because this is the only place where us like-minded dorks hang out. Thank you all for letting me continue with this shenanigan of mine. I want to wish each and everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah, Happy Kwanzaa, A Joyous Festivus, nerry christnas! Merry Christmanukkah or whatever it or whom it is you do or do not celebrate. I hope everyone has a safe holiday. Enjoy the time with your families.
I wish only the curliest, most spalted burliest wooden well wishes to you all.



 
*

*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*
*Does anyone read this?*

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2019)

I only asked for a set of Narex mortising chisels.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks @ripjack13 , Merry Christmas to you also. I asked for nothing but another great Christmas with Kathie, kids and grandkids... and I will get what I wanted

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas! Asked for a couple of table saw jigs. Wanted to add a drum sander to the list, but too pricey at this time of year. Will be a great day no matter what's under the tree. Chuck

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CWS (Dec 22, 2019)

I have all the tools I need so just looking forward to spending time with the family.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 22, 2019)

Didn't ask for anything except to be able to spend time with the wife and kids and have my first grandson here for his first Christmas

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2019)

I didn't ask for anything, I've got more than I deserve and will undoubtedly buy more in 2020. My child is flying here from Oregon tomorrow, that and the rest of my family coming over is all I need. Merry Christmas Marc, thank you for doing these shenanigans!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 22, 2019)

Didn’t ask for any tools, but I sorely wanted that Burl. You know, this one....



 

Guess I won’t have to wait till later in the week to answer part 2.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 22, 2019)

Just misc small stuff, some drill bits, pull saw, etc. Stuff I'd buy for myself, but makes family happy to buy me something, so I let them. All out of state family arrived safely in the area last night, coming from Georgia, Texas and Wyoming, so Christmas is complete!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 22, 2019)

I asked for some small goodies - an Arbortech whiz-bang and a some pricey 3M polishing stuff.... 

but my big gift (sort of to myself) this year was going in with 2 of my co-workers and adopting a family of 3 on Operation Santa (thru the Post Office). You can grant wishes sent as letters to Santa - the post office has been doing this since 1912 if you haven't heard of it. It is digital now...

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 22, 2019)

Asked for no gifts.just time with my family. We had a prime ribs upper last night and got to see most of the grandchildren so it was a wonderful gift. 
Merry Christmas to all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 22, 2019)

I think my wife is going to get me a miterset segmenting jig, and a new table saw blade maybe. I’ll be treating myself with my Christmas tips from work to a rikon 14” bandsaw. (Hopefully)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 22, 2019)

So far a Suizan Ryoba saw, a couple carving knives, and Michael Pekovich's book, "the Why & How of Woodworking." (Have already celebrated Christmas with both my parents and my in-laws.) I know my wife is getting me a small square - to replace the one I dropped during my last project before packing up the shop. Yeah, that one had no chance of ever being anywhere close to square again...

What do I really want? Someone to come finish packing for us.  I'm getting sick of boxes and packing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 22, 2019)

Marc—Thanks for all the questions that we played with and learnt a lot about each other. Can truly say that I have _lots _of friends I have yet to meet.—Makes it the *best* *forum* on the net.
As for Christmas wishes— it’s all about the fam— the blessing is seeing the kids and grandkids and their smiles that morning.
As for tools, I’m pretty well set— not lookong for anything in particular.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 23, 2019)

My wife got me a nice set of Sorby calipers for turning.
Due to illness, being in the hospital recently, and other medical problems,
Christmas will be on the thin side this year and probably next year too.

I want to wish everyone here a very Merry Christmas, and a joyous New Year.

Here's a link to the calipers my wife got me.

www.amazon.com/dp/B0036B2PGC

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2019)

I asked for one of those little cake makers and Paislee ended up getting it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2019)

Tclem said:


> I asked for one of those little cake makers and Paislee ended up getting it


The holly hobby one!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

